# Difficultés à faire fonctionner la webcam ZC0305(résolu)

## Napoleon

Bonjour,

J’essaye de faire fonctionner une webcam depuis ce matin en me fondant sur ce wiki sans succès,

Elle est bien détectée par lsusb : « Bus 003 Device 002: ID 0ac8:305b Z-Star Microelectronics Corp. ZC0305 Webcam ».

J’ai commencé par compiler le noyaut avec Device Drivers→Multimedia support→<*> Video For Linux→[*]   Enable Video For Linux API 1 compatible Layer ainsi qu’avec Device Drivers→Multimedia devices→[*] Video capture adapters→[*]   V4L USB devices→<*>   USB Video Class (UVC) j’ai même ajouté les usesflag v4l et v4l2 à /etc/make.conf et recompilé le world.

Cela n’empêche qu’après un reboot sur le bon noyau, le répertoire /dev/v4l/ n’existe pas. Et donc logiquement $ mplayer tv:// -tv driver=v4l:width=352:height=288:device=/dev/video0

 ne donne rien…

La doc parles aussi des pilotes dans le paragraphe http://en.gentoo-wiki.com/wiki/Webcam#Webcam_driver cela dit je n’arrive pas à déterminer le chipset de la mienne et ne sais pas si je dois ajouté un pilote ni comment savoir lequel :/

Je sollicite donc quelques éclaircissements sur le sujet, si possible et vous remercie par anticipation de votre précieuse aide,

CordialementLast edited by Napoleon on Sat Apr 16, 2011 8:15 pm; edited 1 time in total

----------

## inky-full-bash

Bonjour ! (mon premier message sur ce forum ^^)

À mon avis il faut également ajouter au noyau ce module :

Device Drivers  --->

-- [*]   Multimedia support --->

---- [*]   Video capture adapters  ---> 

------ [*]   V4L USB devices  --->

-------- <M>   GSPCA based webcams  --->

---------- <M>   ZC3XX USB Camera Driver

Il me semble que je ne l'ai pas compilé en dur car ça ne marchait pas, alors je l'ai laissé en module ... mais c'est à vérifier.

----------

## Napoleon

\o/

in fact, inky-full-bash c’était le support à ajouté, cela dit, je l’ai mis en dure, et y’a rien à y redire. Sinon que wesnoth semble instable sur le nouveau noyau, hmm

merci

----------

